# AMD Demonstrates Trinity APU, Its Own Thunderbolt-Alternative



## btarunr (Jan 11, 2012)

AMD's next-generation accelerated processing unit (APU), codenamed "Trinity", was demonstrated at CES. Trinity will make up AMD's 2012 A-Series APU lineup, and will be designed for mainstream-thru-performance notebooks, and mainstream desktops (different standards for different form-factors). Pictured below is what its notebook-specific BGA package looks like. The package has an exposed rectangular die, with a stabilizer frame around it (like with GPUs). Notebooks' cooling assembly heat pipes make direct contact with the die. Trinity packs two Piledriver modules (an evolution of Bulldozer), and DirectX 11.1 AMD Radeon HD 7000M graphics (notebook APU) or HD 7000D (desktop APU). 

Shown to the CES crowd was a mind-boggling demo. The public were first shown what appeared to be an ATX desktop connected to two monitors, one monitor running a DIRT 3 DirectX 11 game demo at high-quality settings, and another screeen revealing the APU to be running GPU-accelerated video transcoding. No discrete graphics was used, it's just the embedded HD 7000 at play/work. If that alone didn't raise a few eyebrows, the AMD representative removed the lid of the ATX desktop case to which those two monitors were connected, to reveal a 14-inch laptop inside doing all the work. And there's more - the laptop's main screen wasn't idle, it was running a high-definition video playback. Whatever synthetic benchmarks end up telling about Trinity, its real world performance does impress!





You have got to watch the video after the break!












At a discrete meeting with select journalists at a backroom, AMD also talked about its competitive technology to Intel's Thunderbolt, which it's referring to as "Lightning Bolt" (+1 for originality). This interface will use the same mini-DP port design as Thunderbolt. It will have the bandwidth to drive up to four HD displays, and multiple USB 3.0 devices, and will have a hub cost of under $40.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 11, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 11, 2012)

very nice, hopefully they can make a desktop equivalent that is just as impressive


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 11, 2012)

And when you open up that 14 inch laptop, there is a hamster running on a wheel. 
This demonstration is right in Intel's face with their crappy Ivy Bridge graphics that are such fail that they had to play pre-recorded video in VLC instead. Lol. AMD APU's are indeed impressive, can tell that with my much weaker E-450. At least something where Intel can't touch AMD...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

No Intel-ified pre recorded video hehehe.


----------



## krisna159 (Jan 11, 2012)

1st monitor is runing dirt.. 2nd converting video,and the notebook monitor itself display a movie... i didnt even know a notebook can do that ...


----------



## cloudwan (Jan 11, 2012)

Really impressive.. thumbs up for AMD


----------



## aameghoo (Jan 11, 2012)

i actually got slight goosebumps reading that...probably didn't help that I had "Lupe Fiasco- The End Of The World" playing in the background...but yes that was very impressive to say the least


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 11, 2012)

i  love the way they werent all showy offy and spreading unwanted douchebaggery like in that intels promotion saying they were actually running a video and not the real game.

love the moment when he took of the sidepanel to reveal a laptop. lol wtf.

i never thought intel had a lead in the mobile segment. all intel mobile CPUs scuk.


----------



## gorg_graggel (Jan 11, 2012)

"You know, doing first generation is hard, doing second generation directx 11 is harder..."
wtf? how i hate marketing people...


impressive performance though...


----------



## Suhidu (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I saw a flash of video player controls ...on monitor three, so I guess that's justified.

What's left is for OEMs to actually put this thing into quality notebook shells (that can in turn fit into ATX shells). I hope OEMs make great products around this.



gorg_graggel said:


> "You know, doing first generation is hard, doing second generation directx 11 is harder..."


That made me "" as well. . ....


----------



## imitation (Jan 11, 2012)

Suhidu said:


> I think I saw a flash of video player controls ...on monitor three, so I guess that's justified.



You're absolutely right, the third monitor is playing a video. FullHD that is. :shadedshu

If they keep power consumption low AND find the right OEMs that will create ultrabook-like laptops, this will be epic.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 11, 2012)

you mean the game is a video :O


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Suhidu (Jan 11, 2012)

imitation said:


> find the right OEMs that will create ultrabook-like laptops, this will be epic.



I agree, that's been Intel's real ace lately. Not that Intel doesn't make great chips, but some of the things OEMs are doing with their chips are what's really capturing the higher-end (of some markets). Intel's good at these things.



de.das.dude said:


> you mean the game is a video :O


No, I mean the video is a video, the transcoding is a transcoding, and a game is what I'm playing with you.


----------



## naoan (Jan 11, 2012)

btarunr said:


> And there's more - the laptop's main screen wasn't idle, it was running a high-definition video playback.



...of F1 2011 game?


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 11, 2012)

Speaking of being dishonest


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## seronx (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess people passed by the FX-8200 setup with 24 monitors playing Crysis 3 on 6 screens and doing Epic Excel calculations on 12 and 6 playing 6 4K Blu-ray movies(with post-processing!!!)
J/king


----------



## Suhidu (Jan 11, 2012)

seronx said:


> I guess people passed by the FX-8200 setup with 24 monitors playing Crysis 3 on 6 screens and doing Epic Excel calculations on 12 and 6 playing 6 4K Blu-ray movies(with post-processing!!!)
> J/king



It wouldn't surprise me. Hell, I've seen people who frequent this very forum pass by "AMD also talked about its competitive technology to Intel's Thunderbolt, which it's referring to as "Lightning Bolt" (+1 for originality). This interface will use the same mini-DP port design as Thunderbolt. It will have the bandwidth to drive up to four HD displays, and multiple USB 3.0 devices, and will have a hub cost of under $40." when it was mentioned in the thread title!


----------



## NC37 (Jan 11, 2012)

Now I see why there are rumors Apple may use Trinity in laptops. I'm getting horny just seeing that laptop


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## xenocide (Jan 11, 2012)

That does sound impressive, hopefully it's not just AMD marketting pulling a fast one.  Something like this could really set the bar.


----------



## alwayssts (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet...it can play dirt at 1024x768!

I kid, obviously they needed low-rez displays to demo all three things and still have them all work well.  A concession to show proof of concept to all their feature strengths simultaneously when in reality you'll be doing one at likely higher performance/resolution. * At least the cake game isnt a lie video. 
*
Pretty amazing what a single simple PC/laptop can do these days...Trinity is going to be great for AMD and us.  I hope piledriver is BD efficiently trimmed up/optimized and does the gpu justice, although irregardless on paper the ratio of gpu/cpu just seems perfect for casual use.  Even if PD isnt as impressive from a power/performance perspective as Intels cpus or their own gpus, it should still be a very good product.

On a side note...did I read dx 11.1?  That implies that if this isnt a GCN gpu, it will at least have an enhanced feature set over Cayman (6900) even if still vliw4.  I wonder if that includes the VCE or whatever it is called (AMD version of quicksync).  I bet it does, and that peeps, is pretty nifty.

Kinda wish they could have jumped straight to 1/4 of Tahiti over 1/4 of Cayman...but I guess that will be next year and/or whenever the A-series transitions to sub-32nm.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm just not sure what he meant with the first generation DX11 was hard, doing 2nd was harder. Why? It would make sense that doing a second gen is easier since you already knwo the problems and issues and you can solve them. Unless they had problems delivering a decent improvement but judging by HD7970, they did a pretty good job...


----------



## MikeMurphy (Jan 11, 2012)

I really hope the CPU portion isn't a turd...

Llano K10.6 is quite good.  I would be surprised if AMD can beat it with the bulldozer arch.

Anyone know of the improvements to the GPU?  480sp instead of 400sp?


----------



## Recus (Jan 11, 2012)

MikeMurphy said:


> I really hope the CPU portion isn't a turd...
> 
> Llano K10.6 is quite good.  I would be surprised if AMD can beat it with the bulldozer arch.
> 
> Anyone know of the improvements to the GPU?  480sp instead of 400sp?



30 min to convert video. Turd.


----------



## alwayssts (Jan 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I'm just not sure what he meant with the first generation DX11 was hard, doing 2nd was harder. Why? It would make sense that doing a second gen is easier since you already knwo the problems and issues and you can solve them. Unless they had problems delivering a decent improvement but judging by HD7970, they did a pretty good job...



PR bot was reciting automated response from bullet point three of page 2 of the memo he was programmed with...it was the closest canned quote that fit what the jolly fellow from HH said. 

That, or they were just giving nVIDIA shit.

Either one is fine.


----------



## alwayssts (Jan 11, 2012)

MikeMurphy said:


> IAnyone know of the improvements to the GPU?  480sp instead of 400sp?



384 it appears.  It looks to be literally to cayman what llano was to cypress...with perhaps a few more bells and whistles.

To put it another way....instead of gpus being 1, 1/2 and 1/4 as they were for so long, they will likely be 1, 2/3, and 1/3.  1/4 (up to maximum potential of 8 rops) of the previous gen will now be integrated into the a-series.  The old minimum design (up to maximum potential of 4 rops)...bobcat.

Hope that kinda makes sense.


----------



## joyman (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks that this year, or perhaps the beginning of the next will be manufactured my dream netbook/ultrabook small, lightweight but powerful enough to use it for work, but when I want to play some games on medium details I still can use it. Really this AMD Fusion tech is going to be the next best thing since sliced bread. And when the CPU part can use the FP calculation power of the GPU it will shine really good  Well It seems there will be more on that front.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice! This is just wow and my next laptop for working will be with that processor


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got the HP Pavilion dv6-6135dx running the a8-3500 with the 6750m.  Couldn't be more pleased with this Llano notebook.  Runs awesome.  I think these little APU's are underrated or perhaps misunderstood.  Basically a notebook computer that games pretty darn well for $500.  

If this Trinity turns out to be a real jump from the Llano, I don't think a person could go wrong looking in this direction for their next ultra or notebook computer.


LC


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 11, 2012)

good stuff amd, good one

ultrabook =exactly.


----------



## NC37 (Jan 11, 2012)

alwayssts said:


> Sweet...it can play dirt at 1024x768!



Dirt 3...and even if it is that res, that is still running with high detail while the background tasks are going. I saw no chop in fps either. That is with 3 screens going too so you also have an even greater hit. I'd like to see Intel do the same. They might handle the multitasking ok, but when pushing pixels is added to the mix on their IGPs...I don't think so.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 11, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Dirt 3...and even if it is that res, that is still running with high detail while the background tasks are going. I saw no chop in fps either. I'd like to see Intel do the same. They might handle the multitasking ok, but when pushing pixels is added to the mix on their IGPs...I don't think so.



I would like to see an AMD CPU that doesn't bottleneck a 7970. I have to give them props for taking the lead in the low end though. It would make a decent HTPC. A great laptop too.


----------



## wiak (Jan 11, 2012)

this aint no Thunderbolt-Alternative
its just DisplayPort and mobile igp eyefinity at work!
Thunderbolt uses the displayport connector but different signaling, but you can use DP+Thunderbolt at the same time


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 11, 2012)

Given a couple of years the APU will do anything all but a small handful of people will desire. I hope I can buy one of these sometime in the next year.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Jan 11, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Dirt 3...and even if it is that res, that is still running with high detail while the background tasks are going. I saw no chop in fps either. That is with 3 screens going too so you also have an even greater hit. I'd like to see Intel do the same. They might handle the multitasking ok, but when pushing pixels is added to the mix on their IGPs...I don't think so.



Intel HD3000 would choke on this like a midget hooker.


----------



## xaira (Jan 11, 2012)

now acer just put this in a ao722 and use the as5253 external texture instead of that fingerprint magnet from the original 722 series and you have my dream netbook


----------



## horik (Jan 11, 2012)

is nice to see the steps that technology takes,would be nice to see that game devs use that technology and make some nice games


----------



## laszlo (Jan 11, 2012)

this is what will keep amd in business ... fusion ... intel may have better cpu's but they are far away in gpu field


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I'm just not sure what he meant with the first generation DX11 was hard, doing 2nd was harder. Why? It would make sense that doing a second gen is easier since you already knwo the problems and issues and you can solve them. Unless they had problems delivering a decent improvement but judging by HD7970, they did a pretty good job...



Yes, but they are going to Directx 11.1, not just Directx 11.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I would like to see an AMD CPU that doesn't bottleneck a 7970. I have to give them props for taking the lead in the low end though. It would make a decent HTPC. A great laptop too.



Your in luck then. We have several of those: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_CPU_Scaling/5.html

It is only when you are using multiple GPUs or old game engines that consistently show BD falling behind.


----------



## faramir (Jan 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Impressive.



Quoted for truthery  I hope desktop APUs of this generation can finally bring playable framerates with most games at lwoer resolutions (1366x768 and the like).


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 11, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Your in luck then. We have several of those: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_CPU_Scaling/5.html
> 
> It is only when you are using multiple GPUs or old game engines that consistently show BD falling behind.



Thanks, but I do intend to Crossfire them sometime by the end of the year and quit upgrading for awhile.


----------



## temp02 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm throwing money at the screen but nothing is happening D:


----------



## Frick (Jan 11, 2012)

joyman said:


> It looks that this year, or perhaps the beginning of the next will be manufactured my dream netbook/ultrabook small, lightweight but powerful enough to use it for work, but when I want to play some games on medium details I still can use it. Really this AMD Fusion tech is going to be the next best thing since sliced bread. And when the CPU part can use the FP calculation power of the GPU it will shine really good  Well It seems there will be more on that front.



I want this, but it should also be a convertible tablet with a rotational screen and multitouch.


----------



## OneCool (Jan 11, 2012)

temp02 said:


> I'm throwing money at the screen but nothing is happening D:




Exactly  


Gen 3 of this APU of AMDs is going to blow our fucking mind


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 11, 2012)

now if only those intel fanbois had brains they would realise this thing is awesome.
almost everyone i knw wants an AMD APU laptop now.
only ones that dont want either dont knw about amd or their IQ is less than a dolphin's.


playing dirt3, encoding video and playing HD movie all at the same time. fucking brilliant.
and this wont "hang" like those intel mobile gpus i came across. seriously whats with this hanging issue of intel?


----------



## joyman (Jan 11, 2012)

Frick said:


> I want this, but it should also be a convertible tablet with a rotational screen and multitouch.


Exactly  I am waiting something between Acer Iconia Tab W500 and Asus Eee Pad Transformer but perhaps 12-13 inches so I can see what code I am typing  And of course under 1kg slim design but durable  Eh dreams...
*@de.das.dude* well if I remember correctly dolphins are intelligent mammals, perhaps slightly inferior to orcas and on par with primates. So I am guessing that they would also choose AMD's APUs


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 11, 2012)

I take it from this that the new Xbox APU is coming along well too 4cores and dual gfx engines of that variety is what im imaginereing, not cos im a console fan mind but with a view to a dx9 less future, joy and how the hell Is intel manageing to sell so many lapy chipsets these days , they are functionally shit in comparison(daily use)


----------



## seronx (Jan 11, 2012)

Estimation of the ultrabook:

17W TDP
4 Cores @ 1.4-1.5GHz
6 GPU Cores(384 SPs) @ 400MHz
(Pretty much the A8-3500M but with Piledriver and VLIW4 Cores)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow AMD is really making a progress on integrating everything into the Mobile market. I have an Acer 522 Netbook that easily beats ION Netbooks with Atom CPU. They are making a progress so far. Now lets see how power consumption is and if they can fit in in an Ultraportable design.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 11, 2012)

joyman said:


> *@de.das.dude* well if I remember correctly dolphins are intelligent mammals, perhaps slightly inferior to orcas and on par with primates. So I am guessing that they would also choose AMD's APUs


FYI Orcas are zoologically oceanic dolphins 
So saying that is like saying dolphins are smarter than dolphins.


----------



## joyman (Jan 11, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I take it from this that the new Xbox APU is coming along well too 4cores and dual gfx engines of that variety is what im imaginereing, not cos im a console fan mind but with a view to a dx9 less future, joy and how the hell Is intel manageing to sell so many lapy chipsets these days , they are functionally shit in comparison(daily use)



Because people have prejudices - they had Pentium III long time ago and were happy. Because someone told them that AMD cpus die from heat 10 years ago I still hear things like "OMG AMD - it will melt wolfram and crack ceramics from the heat". Really people choose to be ignorant and they pay the price of this choice. But the bad thing is that we also suffer from it, because they deform the market.


Zubasa said:


> FYI Orcas are zoologically oceanic dolphins
> So saying that is like saying dolphins are smarter than dolphins.


Well some might, you know - better education, better environment and social atmosphere(hydrosphere), caring and demanding parents. If they study more astrophysics, not just playing with heringas 
Thanks for the info - didn't know that. Here in Bulgaria dolphins are becoming menace since they are endangered species but they keep breeding and no natural enemy in the Black Sea... So no more fish for us...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 11, 2012)

true hopefully price and value will eventually sway peoples minds , i truley hate fixing intel laptops , their soleless little buisness engines and no more , mind you now my main has an ssd i hate fixing anyone elses pc , effin tramps takes ages doing anything.

imho and to be honest whenever i see a dual core single gfx chip like this being demoed i emidiately think along the lines of wheres this binned ie mid chip batch bottom or top ie if this is as i implied a 4 core dual gfx APU with half disabled , i know its an ES but their not gona make a special that special it would allways be along the lines to the finished product and surely AMD are wise enough to allow for binning of all chips and looking at lano they did this by  making every one 4 core dual gfx to start with then binning them according to what dosnt work hence this APU in full fat = xbox7weva to me simps 

AMD's lano and this platform provide much better value and use prophile for a couch surfer then any intel mobile shitter , and intels lapys(i do mean only the intel IGP ones) are only for word processing in my eyes , that sort it for you frick


----------



## Frick (Jan 11, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> true hopefully price and value will eventually sway peoples minds , i truley hate fixing intel laptops , their soleless little buisness engines and no more ,



This makes no sense.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 11, 2012)

Suhidu said:


> I think I saw a flash of video player controls ...on monitor three, so I guess that's justified.
> 
> What's left is for OEMs to actually put this thing into quality notebook shells (that can in turn fit into ATX shells). I hope OEMs make great products around this.
> 
> ...



you guys do realize that the radeon hd 7000 series is capable of DX11.1, not just DX11. this is probably what he meant by 2nd gen dx 11.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 11, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> and how the hell Is intel manageing to sell so many lapy chipsets these days , they are functionally shit in comparison(daily use)



Marketing. How many AMD commercials have you seen on TV? 

People barely know what AMD is. I just sold my HD6770 and, when the guy received it, asked me what was the AMD disc for as he had an Intel CPU. He didn't even know that AMD owns the Radeon brand now.

Now that's anecdotal and doesn't count as real data but you get my point.

On the other hand, seeing how small AMD's manufacturing capacities are (compared to Intel) maybe they don't really _need_ to advertise. Just see how often the FX CPUs go out of stock. It's very clear that, even if they wanted to, AMD just can't sell as many chips as Intel.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 11, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Marketing. How many AMD commercials have you seen on TV?
> 
> People barely know what AMD is. I just sold my HD6770 and, when the guy received it, asked me what was the AMD disc for as he had an Intel CPU. He didn't even know that AMD owns the Radeon brand now.
> 
> ...



i shouldnt laugh but i must

looking back upon the news of recent years marketing isnt the only way intel have assisted the sale of their chips dude and earlier i did question the ernestness of intel manageing to get any ceder trail or atom crap in any netbook over what arm or amd can put in it seems a bit ""what??"" to me, all my opinions i accept

and that guy was just clueless, ive watched my mum wave a mouse round the air mate ,to control the onscreen shizzle, i left her to it for 5 mins cos i was dyein on the floor

my point is i buy what will do the best job for what i want to do, do people not have that much common sense these days they have to sheep after an intel or an nvidia or an amd for that matter , read more learn more buy less(shit)


----------



## Frick (Jan 11, 2012)

How is an Intel i3 or i5 shit? Yes, the IGP isn't that much but most users don't care about that anyway.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2012)

looks extremely promising!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2012)

Impressive.  Wonder what will be the price range?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 11, 2012)

Frick said:


> How is an Intel i3 or i5 shit? Yes, the IGP isn't that much but most users don't care about that anyway.



i did say that was my opinion , and what with their net only gameing abillity and drab interaction experience their fit for silver surfers and mothers oh and the business Elite lmao, again IMHO i accept not yours


----------



## seronx (Jan 11, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Marketing. How many AMD commercials have you seen on TV?




AMD does marketing the viral way


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 11, 2012)

^Somehow Intel suddenly seems less evil :O


----------



## seronx (Jan 11, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> ^Somehow Intel suddenly seems less evil :O



Ya, I know here is the revised Viral Marketing Ad:

[yt]Mus6-oEpZKs[/yt]

I wouldn't say it is better but at least it isn't trying to seduce me


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 11, 2012)

jpierce...I think you have a serious point.

I'd be firing my advertiser's ASAP.  Touch my bottom?

What the....

I like my Llano notebook...but not that much.

I read this thread through...frankly, I'm hoping that either AMD or Intel come out with an APU/CPU w/IGP that can handle my two 24" monitors with good speed where I don't need a discrete graphics card.  

The business units I use in the office..I'd like to shrink them down to the Wesena ITX2 size.  I'll be watching Ivy Bridge/Trinity with great enthusiasm.  We obviously don't game on these, but do need some graphical power for charting.  Right now we're primarily using NVS 295's and NVS 600's with great success, so maybe one of these new cpu's might just do it?  If not this round, perhaps next, but I'm looking at these APU's pretty darn hard after owning a Llano notebook.

LC

P.S.  Have a buddy with an i7, discrete graphics and a hard drive in a Dell, they can run hot as hell.  I told him to at least get an SSD, my palms/fingers we're on the edge of getting burnt when checking his notebook out.  The Llano with an SSD in an HP runs cool as ice.


----------



## Casecutter (Jan 11, 2012)

Very interesting wonder what part Pilediver improvements play, as I thought they kind of showed the same multi-tasking type scenario when they first released.  I wonder if there's a way to compare the work loads to see how much they bump it this time around.


----------



## R_1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Actually a lot of silicon in BD is dedicated to server and HPC, so without that burden new arch can shine in consumer products like Trinity.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 12, 2012)

Given the Intel "demo" disaster yesterday, AMD is just rubbing salt in the wound with this demo at CES.

Just watching the video again, the airflow in the case has got to be horrible (a side fan can't be helping too much since it's blowing on the keyboard) and has to make you wonder how much they got the heat issue of BD under control?


----------



## seronx (Jan 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Just watching the video again, the airflow in the case has got to be horrible (a side fan can't be helping too much since it's blowing on the keyboard) and has to make you wonder how much they got the heat issue of BD under control?



If it is heat leakage then that is more GlobalFoundries fault

32nm SOI HKMG w/eSiGe overal has better gate leakage and better channel leakage than 45nm SOI

But, Channel leakage is relatively bad...

Other than that the problem with Bulldozer isn't heat but power consumption

Performance would be great if power consumption wasn't 2x that of the i7 3820 and i7 2600/2700K

Heat scales with power consumption though

17.5W TDP would be about 12W-23W power consumption

I forgot what way Power Consumption and TDP Works but x86-64 usually on average have 30% discrepancy between TDP and power consumption


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 12, 2012)

i wanna vision powered ultrabook.


----------



## costinul_ala (Jan 12, 2012)

*Wow*

out of this world .... tablets to replace notebooks ? eat this!


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Jan 13, 2012)

something tells me the guy doing the interview isn't much of a tech enthusiast.

"Running an HD game, transcoding, playing HD video"

"ok"

facepalm


On topic though, this looks hella good! Gone are the days when playing on an IGP instantly turns you to a laughing stock


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd just like to point out that the trans-coding was already done... however I did find a video of the same demo with the trans-coding actually in progress... for those with a keen eye that want to spot any FPS differences with the game running. still looks pretty impressive to me. he also goes into more detail about a couple versions of the APU packages.

http://youtu.be/U6vH9OXHUJs


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 13, 2012)

Ev1LrYu said:


> something tells me the guy doing the interview isn't much of a tech enthusiast.
> 
> "Running an HD game, transcoding, playing HD video"
> 
> ...



The amazing part of the demo is the *17W* Trinity part that was in the ultrathin.


----------



## Darksylum (Jan 13, 2012)

*Awesome`*

Back in 2007 is when I first heard about AMD's plans to release the "Fusion" Platform . just the thought of it blew me away. A few years later when the E series came out, I was sadly disappointed. But when I bought my first laptop based on the A6-3400m I was simply stunned. Everyone underestimates the amount of power AMD managed to milk out of a skimpy 1.6ghz quad core. I am yet to run into a bottle neck that my current laptop can not overcome. Most manufacturers use very slow 5400 RPM hard drives to cut cost and reach a price point and the average user is not tech savvy enough to understand that is what is holding back the performance. Add a SSD to any Liano laptop and not only will it respond and multi task better than your typical corporate brand desktop, But it also offers a vastly superior visual performance using the integrated HD6000 series gpu. No it is not a $1,500 Gaming system but it is more than enough for the casual gamer on the go. Seeing that Trinity will be built off of a modified BD architecture ( I am guessing shared L3 cache) and also featurea new HD7xxx gpu on the die, It will officially shut Intel out of not only the budget minded laptop market but engulf the mid end gaming laptop segment. I just hope they have fixed the micro stuttering issue the A6 series had when third party manufacturers decided to corssfire the APU with a mid range discrete gpu. That will determine just how much of the mobile market AMD will dominate. Regardless, I will be buying mine as soon as they release an upper mid range model in the $600-$700 range. I am very very excited! GO AMD!

Also correct me if I am wrong, But he did not state exactly what end of the new lineup this laptop running all this fell into. If it was the entry level chip, Than it is safe to assume the upper end will perform much better. And just wait until Win8 comes out and the os can efficiently distribute load across the cores. That alone will show drastic performance gains. We are not yet able to see the true potential of this architecture.


----------

